
The anonymous writings - rms
http://jmtame.posterous.com/the-anonymous-writings
======
swombat
Interesting idea. I look forward to seeing what it turns up.

For my part, I must shamefully admit that I don't really "hold back" what I
think. There are certain kinds of post (e.g. purely negative
criticism/accusations) that I don't want to publish, because they are too easy
to write and don't add anything to the conversation, and because I don't want
to become known as "another guy who rants a lot". However, the main reason I
don't publish those is the first one - I don't think they add enough to be
worth polluting the internet with them.

When submitting articles to this, do remember one thing: It's easy to make
waves by flinging accusations and heavy-handed criticism about. It's easy to
destroy. Anyone with two brain cells can do it. What's hard is to create
something where there was nothing.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, exactly... I either am proud to take ownership of what I write, or it's
just nasty stuff that I might tell a friend over a glass of "rosso", but that
doesn't need to be written down and saved on the net.

~~~
jmtame
definitely not going for gossip on this. trying to stay closely to stuff that
is intellectually gratifying. i'm actually not interested in gossip rag stuff
at all, please don't send that.

~~~
davidw
If it's intellectually gratifying, why should it be anonymous? There are very
few things that I can think of where that would make sense, and most of them
would be research into 'politically correct' territory; i.e. definitely not
hacker stuff.

Interesting idea, but it just doesn't work for me...

~~~
jmtame
it could just be something different. i know of engineers who can't fathom the
idea of pitching their idea to an investor, let alone writing something that
might be a great read but they don't want it to be associated with their name
on a google search for whatever reason.

------
lucumo
What's with the absence of capital letters?

~~~
anirbas
They're obsolete, allegedly. <http://jmtame.posterous.com/capitalization-is-
obsolete> I disagree as I have to slow right down to read writing that's all
in the same case (as otherwise it 'reads' as a monotone run-on sentence) and
little is worth the effort, but he makes some interesting points.

------
rms
I do have another account where I made one particularly hilarious comment that
I didn't want associated with my main pseudonym. The username for that account
should be fairly obvious, but if you want to guess please do it via email.

